# Chapman & Moore shoes?



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Folks,
Anyone out there know anything about Chapman & Moore shoes?
Quality, construction etc...
Thanks much.


----------



## Jonathan Gee (Mar 31, 2008)

Chapman and Moore shoes are available in London at a shop near Bishopsgate called XEN .. their website is www.suits2boots.com

They stock black calf leather semi brogues and oxfords and this appears to be new to them, though they have stocked Loake and Barker shoes for a while.

Most of their shoes are discounted to under £80 and are really good value compared to usual high street prices.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

They also have just appeared at Pediwear. Apparently they are made on lasts_ from_ Northampton.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Apparently, they were established in 1794 in Old Bond Street, London. I wonder why never anyone has heard of them? Even stranger, when you search for the brand on google, what comes first - - - this particular thread on AskAndy. Has that old-established and obviously venerable firm not made any impact in the last 200 years?

When the shoes are made from Northampton *lasts*, you can bet, the shoes themselves are not Northampton-made.

And as for that 'ersatz' provenance and history&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;the mind boggles!!!


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

bengal-stripe said:


> And as for that 'ersatz' provenance and history&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;the mind boggles!!!


Yes, it reeks of yet another capitalising on a name 'off the shelf', the list is ever growing.
This one below was one that cropped up recently.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=740081#post740081

In fairness, if the product gives good value, then perhaps the marketing is just another part of the centuries old business of buying and selling stuff, some of which may be worthy.

F.


----------



## V.S. (Mar 6, 2013)

I was researching this shoe maker name last year and I found out some relevant informations.
Originally it was a hat maker on old Bond St., London (Im afraid it isnt a Grenson company. The brand used to be a hat maker and
the name was sold some years ago by the previous owners of Grenson - email 13/7/2012 by timlittle.com)
However, it was purchased by Grenson shoes and products changed into shoes (Grenson: I can confirm we did use to make Chapman and Moore shoes. However, that company was sold on in around 2004 and we no longer manufacture their shoes. Unfortunately we do not have any details of the new company. I am sorry I could not assist you any further - email 16/7/2012 by grenson.co.uk)
However, it never got a strong foothold into traditional gentleman's shoe making in the UK (The Chapman & Moore shoes were a UK based brand but I am not sure where the shoes are made. I can guarantee you that they are not a fake as we buy all stock directly from the manufacturer - email 16/7/2012 by howorthsonline.co.uk).
Grensons sold the name in 2004 and new owners moved manufacturing to India to cut down on cost (They no longer exist - email 15/7/20120 by suits2boots.com)
Finally last response was this (It is some time ago that the Chapman and Moore Brand ceased production. We understand the shoes were manufactured in India - email 21/7/2012 by pediwear.co.uk)
This suggest that this brand is no longer manufacturing gentleman's shoes in the UK and possibly ceased manufacturing altogether, or perhaps still continues some manufacturing in India.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

V.S. said:


> I was researching this shoe maker name last year and I found out some relevant informations.
> Originally it was a hat maker on old Bond St., London (Im afraid it isnt a Grenson company. The brand used to be a hat maker and
> the name was sold some years ago by the previous owners of Grenson - email 13/7/2012 by timlittle.com)
> However, it was purchased by Grenson shoes and products changed into shoes (Grenson: I can confirm we did use to make Chapman and Moore shoes. However, that company was sold on in around 2004 and we no longer manufacture their shoes. Unfortunately we do not have any details of the new company. I am sorry I could not assist you any further - email 16/7/2012 by grenson.co.uk)
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Allow me to acknowledge you for your research and a very impressive first post.


----------



## harriprytherch (Mar 23, 2013)

Just to say that a natty pair of comfortable red brogues by C & M are currently available in T K Maxx at £59.99


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2020)

Today it sells for £39.00 presently at TK Maxx, probably due to Covid19


----------

